# Thanks USSapper



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Alright, so Ryan spent a ton of time pulling all of the pictures from the Bowhunting forum and put them all in a thread. We can all need to thank him for putting so much work into this! It took him a long time!!!!

Lets thank him here, and keep words off of the picture thread! Post your pics!

Thanks guys! And shoot straight!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice work Sap! k: :beer: :thumb:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Sapper sucks... :lol:


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

taddy1340 said:


> Sapper sucks... :lol:


oooooooooo you going to take that Sapper?


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

ok good job sapper, please post a link to get to the thread.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Its one above! http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... highlight=


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I dont suck but my sunday nite social life obviously does


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice work Sapper!

Nice snow buck Taddy!


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for doing that, it was a good idea. How many beers did you drink while putting that together? :beer:


----------

